# How do I become a moderator?



## toomanynotes (May 23, 2019)

I have no sense of humour.
What else is a prerequisite?

Kind Regards,


----------



## JPComposer (May 23, 2019)

Part of the entrance test is finding a dongle in a small box in less than 6 hours. Good luck! You can do it!


----------



## Crowe (May 23, 2019)

An all consuming dislike for piracy that isn't scored by Hans Zimmer.


----------



## KallumS (May 23, 2019)

toomanynotes said:


> I have no sense of humour.
> What else is a prerequisite?
> 
> Kind Regards,



The paradox is that this post demonstrates a healthy sense of humour.


----------



## kgdrum (May 23, 2019)

toomanynotes said:


> I have no sense of humour.
> What else is a prerequisite?
> 
> Kind Regards,




If you were serious about having no sense of humour I suspect being humorless would be a disqualifier.
Have you ever read Mike Greene’s posts?


----------



## toomanynotes (May 23, 2019)

Shiirai said:


> An all consuming dislike for piracy that isn't scored by Hans Zimmer.


Eh? I do not understand. Is it possible to not have his excellencies name on every post? 
What piracy got to do with anything?


----------



## toomanynotes (May 23, 2019)

I don’t mind hurting a moderators feelings, but could she not have altered my cubase error post rather than delete it? Now i have to re write my post again? Do you understand i have a life outside VI? Please be understanding next time. Wasting my time.
Really i would invoice you for that!
So easy to unintentionally wind up americans/candians with dry humour.
Horrible censored world we live in, my invisible moderator friend.


----------



## Crowe (May 23, 2019)

Moderators are people too.

You know. Except when they're not.


----------



## KallumS (May 23, 2019)

Shiirai said:


> Moderators are people too.
> 
> You know. Except when they're not.



Like the auto-moderators on Reddit, those are terrible.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 23, 2019)

This is about that "jizzed on the inside of the screen" thing, right? That was weird dude.


----------



## Denkii (May 23, 2019)

Can someone just answer him a simple question (multiple times) please?


----------



## babylonwaves (May 23, 2019)

toomanynotes said:


> Really i would invoice you for that!


why don't you? and please post a copy to this thread


----------



## toomanynotes (May 23, 2019)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> This is about that "jizzed on the inside of the screen" thing, right? That was weird dude.


Yes i thought it was rather colourful and to the point. I mean it was so beautifully imagined that out of rage and jealousy it got deleted.


----------



## toomanynotes (May 23, 2019)

babylonwaves said:


> why don't you? and please post a copy to this thread


https://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance...stomer-wins-2000-payment-for-wasted-time.html


----------



## toomanynotes (May 23, 2019)

Invoice to Moderator.


----------



## wst3 (May 23, 2019)

It's really quite simple!

A "donation" of a case of extremely rare scotch, or a couple of extremely rare guitars will get you a position on the moderator team.

Wait, that's if I ruled the world, you'll have to figure out how to bribe Mike yourself.


----------



## Paul Grymaud (May 23, 2019)

1. The look





2. The skill




3. Self control


----------



## toomanynotes (May 23, 2019)

JPComposer said:


> Part of the entrance test is finding a dongle in a small box in less than 6 hours. Good luck! You can do it!


hey, you try to honest, not to take yourself too seriously, try to be humble about your genius....and it comes back at you in the form of public humliation. Btw the box was huuuuuge!


----------



## KallumS (May 23, 2019)

Paul Grymaud said:


> 1. The look
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it funny that your sequence of GIFs shows a devolution in art style


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Denkii (May 23, 2019)

Also you have to be a master of N obviously.


----------



## KallumS (May 23, 2019)

Denkii said:


> Also you have to be a master of N obviously.



To the Nth degree.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (May 23, 2019)

toomanyposts...


----------

